# Nissan Sentra S 2012, making squeaking sound when making turns



## alex1002 (Oct 17, 2018)

Good Day,
I recently got a new Nissan Sentra S 2012. I have two problems, the steering is a little hard to turn and when I make bigger turns, example a full spin or a right turn or left It makes a squeaking sound.
I taught it was power steering fluid, not I do not see any reservoir for it.
Thank you


----------

